

Understanding Japan's Nuclear Crisis - mryall
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/03/understanding-japans-nuclear-crisis.ars

======
plesn
Interesting article, clear explanation. One minus : in the conclusion it is
assumed that the problem of pursuing nuclear power is about risk assessment on
nuclear plants. This is partial truth biased by current events, in fact many
side effects are at stake (the plundering of uranium producing countries like
Niger, centralized energy production and its consequences…)

